# What's the best leaf blower to buy



## babalouee (Apr 10, 2006)

I need a new leaf blower either hand or backpack and was hoping someone could tell me a new model that's good.

Thanks


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.redmax.com/productcart/pc/viewCat_h.asp?idCategory=7 If you can find a dealer

And you cant ever go wrong with http://www.stihl.us/blowers/index.html


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd look for one in a yard sale that don't work, that way you'll have more time to go fishin...!


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

By George, I think sirwalter is onto something - while you're at the yardsales, buy a used mower and trimmer to go along with the blower. You'll have an excuse for your wife - "Honey I can't get the ________ to start again - guess it'll have to wait 'til next week" - and with the money you save by not buying overpriced, high-end equipment - you'll likely have enough to pay for a lawn service. Then you can golf/fish/etc to your heart's content - or just waste some time with us guys online trying to "fix" your "bargains"..... Seriously, there are some clunkers to avoid - but, if taken care of, there are many brands that will do you good. I have a 14 year old Mac that still works great - only had to change an ignition module once.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

If you're looking for a blower that will last a long time, check out the Shindaiwa models. They're a little more $$ than some, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd have to put in a good word for Echo.... A neighbor recently gave me an Echo PB 6000 backpack blower he had pulled from the dumpster at a local cemetery. It was obscenely dirty - the straps, air filter and gas cap were missing - this blower was thoroughly used and abused by the hired help. The compression seemed good and there was spark - I cleaned it up, replaced the straps and gas cap and after about thirty minutes of diddling with the carb adjustments - it's running like a champ. Anything that can take that kind of abuse and still run deserves some credit in my book.... :thumbsup:


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

i like the husqvarna 145bt. i would not recommend buying any of the craftsman models.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

blackwell_316 said:


> i would not recommend buying any of the craftsman models.


Stay away from ANYTHING craftsman (I'm talking about lawn equiptment, not tools). Don't even look at it.


----------

